# Climbing Boots?



## 70t351w (Oct 5, 2007)

Wesspur has some great looking boots. I was wondering if they are really all that necessary as far as climbing boots.


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 5, 2007)

Spend ten hours on a set of spikes and get back to us.


----------



## 70t351w (Oct 6, 2007)

Thats just it, I dont want to find out what it is like if it is bad. Thats what I got you Pro's for! I aint no cupcake but I do like to work smarter instead of harder. I have only done a few tree jobs and I am trying to assess my need for imidiate equipment. Number one I have already got the TRee Climbers Companion. Dont get me wrong I do have a strong knowledge of what to do and what not to do. For example Instead of going out and buying a pair of gaffs, first off I purchased a saddle, carabiners and a good arborist rope from a buddy who is a arborist. That does not mean I will not pester you all. 

So Please tell me the importance of a GOOD BOOT.


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 6, 2007)

Lol 70t-sorry, didn't mean to come off like a jerk. 

For the work you are doing, all you'll need is probably a good pair of hiking boots. The boots that are in the wesspur catalog (Wesco's) are made for the guys that spend alot of time on spikes. If you've ever spent alot of time on a ladder in just sneakers, you know what it feels like after a couple hours on spikes without a good boot like a Wesco or something similar. Most of the guys who rope climb around here don't need anything that hardcore for footwear.


----------



## Climb020 (Oct 6, 2007)

Being we are on our feet a lot of the day it is very important to have the appropiate boot for the job along with a comfortable one. I would recommend to at least get a B-1 sole class mountaineering boot. It will give you plenty of bend for walking and getting around but the sole is stiff enough for standing on spikes or in tight crotches. I prefer an alpine boot being they are nice and light but are a great all around climbing boot.

Also depends on your walet. Hiking boots are cheap but in my case I am lucky to get 3 months out of a pair. But you can spend on average $300-400 on a good pair on mountaineering or alpine boots that will last at the least a year.


----------



## 70t351w (Oct 6, 2007)

I do have plans in the future to be doing an all out removal of four good sized cottonwoods. I will be climbing or spurring up these trees. So I want to do it right the first time, comfortably.


----------



## BostonBull (Oct 6, 2007)

In my opinion you CANT beat a pair of Wescos. Thye are made BY HAND in USA, and aresuper comfortable. Especially when on spikes all day. Ihave two pairs....one for 7 years with NO rebuilds, and one for 2 years that will gets its first new soles this winter.
Good luck, buy them right from Wesco, and look for a pair of factory seconds.


----------



## Dadatwins (Oct 6, 2007)

Seems like a lot of folks looking for new sleds the past couple of weeks. opcorn: I will ad my vote for Redwings on this thread also. Not saying Wesco are bad, I have never worn them, but I have worn just about everything else out there, and to date, Redwings work for me.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 6, 2007)

I climbed on mountaineering boots with spurs wern't all that comfortable on my arches. Bought a pair of Hoffmans. First time I used them when i got back on the ground realized how good the support was. No tired arches. Wescos have some features I would like but the wallet said Hoffmans. Pretty good bang for the buck.


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 6, 2007)

Does this guy really need wesco's? He doesn't even own a set of spikes yet and has only four removals lined up. The wesco's are great for someone to whom four removals is a slow morning, but this guy could probably get away with a cheap pair of walmart work boots and use the $250 he will save for a set of spikes.


----------



## 70t351w (Oct 6, 2007)

beowulf343 said:


> Does this guy really need wesco's? He doesn't even own a set of spikes yet and has only four removals lined up. The wesco's are great for someone to whom four removals is a slow morning, but this guy could probably get away with a cheap pair of walmart work boots and use the $250 he will save for a set of spikes.



You really want to get something going here dont ya tough guy? It is not that I only have four removals lined up. It is that I want to get the equiptment I need to do the job right. I have been trimming tree for about five years just nothing seriously. I do know enough that wearing a set of WalMart boots are not going to perform the way I want them to. You send me your address and shoe size and I will send you the best pair of WM boots and you can wear them on your next removal cupcake. LOL


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry man, had no idea you had so much spare cash lying around. Paid over $500 for my wesco's. Most part timers i know can't afford that for boots they are not going to be using every day. 

And if you can find size 16 boots in walmart, give me a holler, would be nice to find some cheap footwear for once.


----------



## 70t351w (Oct 6, 2007)

I am almost sure that most of us started out slow or part time. Unless it was handed to us. Send me your address I promise to send you some foot wear


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 6, 2007)

70t351w said:


> I am almost sure that most of us started out slow or part time.



You're right, and most of us didn't strap on our first set of spikes over $500 boots either-we were trying to save for other equipment we needed more.



70t351w said:


> I have only done a few tree jobs and I am trying to *assess my need for imidiate equipment*. Number one I have already got the TRee Climbers Companion. Dont get me wrong I do have a strong knowledge of what to do and what not to do. For example Instead of going out and buying a pair of gaffs, first off I purchased a saddle, carabiners and a good arborist rope from a buddy who is a arborist.



You are going from trimming to removals-a pretty good jump. And if this is your equipment list, there are a few things you are going to need that are more important than a pair of wesco's. A flipline is usually pretty handy. A second rope for any roping that needs to be done. A set of spikes makes chunking the stem much easier. And talking of chunking, i don't know what your saw situation is but a top handle trimming saw is not the best tool for the meaty part of the stem. A set of poles. Maybe a block or two, a porty, and a better set of pads for the spikes. Then maybe a pair of expensive climbing boots. 

Don't get me wrong, not putting down the wesco's at all. Heck, i don't put my spikes on without them. But you have more imporant needs to fill first, imo.


----------



## 70t351w (Oct 7, 2007)

Already got most of it. Only doing jobs with what I have. And the jobs I cant do because of lacking equipt my partner usually has it. You are getting kind of childish now.


----------



## 70t351w (Oct 7, 2007)

In fact I have been using the claw part on two hammers to climb trees, and my craftsman handsaw to cut the trees down. Low cost but it works


----------



## Manco (Oct 7, 2007)

70t351w said:


> In fact I have been using the claw part on two hammers to climb trees, and my craftsman handsaw to cut the trees down. Low cost but it works



I've heard of going cheap, but thats going :censored: stupid. Please say you're kidding or just looking to start some crap? Either one of those would make me feel better about you.opcorn:


----------



## 70t351w (Oct 7, 2007)

Manco said:


> I've heard of going cheap, but thats going :censored: stupid. Please say you're kidding or just looking to start some crap? Either one of those would make me feel better about you.opcorn:



Yes I thought it sounded pretty good with the sarcasism that was boiling. Like a little bit of sugar in some unsweetened tea. I am kidding. All in good humar! LOL


----------



## BostonBull (Oct 7, 2007)

Tell you what. Since your so adamant about having the best......do a search. Its at the top of the page. This very subject has been argued OVER AND OVER on here. then you dont have to feel like your being picked on or talked down to and noone gets their feelings hurt by commnets that were made.

Almost every subject has been talked about at nausima! So do a search before every post read through the couple of hundred results then make a decision of if a new thread is valid.


----------



## 70t351w (Oct 7, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> Tell you what. Since your so adamant about having the best......do a search. Its at the top of the page. This very subject has been argued OVER AND OVER on here. then you dont have to feel like your being picked on or talked down to and noone gets their feelings hurt by commnets that were made.
> 
> Almost every subject has been talked about at nausima! So do a search before every post read through the couple of hundred results then make a decision of if a new thread is valid.



Yes Sir,
I would gladly do a search and I do on most issues but this stinkin dial-up is so slow I could be on the net all night. No high speed in the area. Never once thought I was being picked on. I thought we were just having a little fun and be sarcastic at the same time. My feelings aint hurt, I was told you guys were tough. Thats great bring it on. If it dont take a year to download I will send some pic's of a removal I am doing soon. Then you pro's can tear it apart. (why do i feel like i am appologizing to my wife?) I do appologize for coming across the wrong way guys.


----------



## Jumper (Oct 7, 2007)

Buy whatever you want budget permitting. It has been my experience that you usually get what you pay for in boots. I would not be caught dead in some Wallie World cheapies and my aching feet would start to complain after a half hour.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Oct 7, 2007)

i wear wessco 16 inch climbing boots 6 days a week. they are a really good boot. i also have a pair of the bailey's 16 inch boots too.


----------



## tree md (Oct 7, 2007)

I have always used Carolinas. I looked the Wescos over before I bought my last pair (probably had a half dozen or so pairs in the last 16 years of climbing) but the Wescos are just to high for me. I'm sure they are good boots but I do just fine in my carolinas. No problems with my feet hurting and I'm in trees all day about 3-4 days a week. I used the money I saved not buying the wescos on a new bull rope and flipline. On days that I don't have to spend all day in a tree I wear wally world Wolverines because they are not as hot. I used to even climb in hightop tennis shoes when I was a kid. 

You will need a boot with a good heel for limb walking.


----------



## 70t351w (Oct 8, 2007)

tree md said:


> I have always used Carolinas. I looked the Wescos over before I bought my last pair (probably had a half dozen or so pairs in the last 16 years of climbing) but the Wescos are just to high for me. I'm sure they are good boots but I do just fine in my carolinas. No problems with my feet hurting and I'm in trees all day about 3-4 days a week. I used the money I saved not buying the wescos on a new bull rope and flipline. On days that I don't have to spend all day in a tree I wear wally world Wolverines because they are not as hot. I used to even climb in hightop tennis shoes when I was a kid.
> 
> You will need a boot with a good heel for limb walking.


 
Thankyou for the great information TreeMD!!!!!


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 9, 2007)

tree md said:


> I used the money I saved not buying the wescos on a new bull rope and flipline.





70t351w said:


> Thankyou for the great information TreeMD!!!!!



This is awesome-i tell him the same thing and i'm acting childish.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## hammer0419 (Oct 9, 2007)

It's all about the shank. For years I climbed on Redwing Lineman Boots. Then I got a pair of Hoffmans! No comparison in comfort.


----------



## safeT1st (Oct 28, 2007)

beowulf343 said:


> Spend ten hours on a set of spikes and get back to us.



There's your answer Sunshine . If you need advice on footwear I suggest you listen to the pro's or better yet ask your mother .


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 29, 2007)

*scarpa hikers*

anyone wear the world famous 

hand made Scarpas

stiffer than boards, like ski boots

awsome boots

the good ones are no longer being made

gotta get em on ebay now

Scarpa Alp and Eiger boots 

down right wicked!


----------



## mudguts (Oct 31, 2007)

I like Whites. Farwest is no longer gonna carry Whites so their having a clearance sell on them. 
Good luck


----------



## Justice (Nov 1, 2007)

I have never worn a pair of wesco's. I see everyone likes them. I did pick them up and look them over, but never worn. I would be surprised if they were more comfortable than Hoffman's. I wear mine everywhere. With the insole they are just short of my "Nike shox" for comfort. It is interesting to see some others have Hoffman's and like them.


----------



## lees trees (Nov 1, 2007)

in the 80's I had two pair of $180 red wings they sucked lasted 3 months went to $69 Carolinas loved them they would last about a year now I'm in red dogs like em fine. only use them with spikes and thats only on removals. for everything else magnum boots, feel like sneaks that don't fall apart $80


----------



## Spotted Owl (Nov 2, 2007)

Couleanns I believe Centrailia Wa.

Westco Scapoose Or

Hauffman Kellog Id

Whites Spokane Wa

In that order. If you have a big budget spend alot. Until you wear something on your own feet you will not know if they will work for you. My partner can climb all day those water aqua sox shoe things and have no trouble. I run 10" westcos, won't spend the $ for Couleanns, Hauffmans are a close runner up to Westies for me. For my foot whites are absolutely horrid, a very well built boot but for me they just don't work. The factory guys finnally gave up and said there was no more they could do.

If your new to climbing and using the big spurs instead of pole gaffs, as a newb you might look at the heel guards they have so you don't stab your self. Remember the side your going to is the low foot keep the high foot away from the low, if you cut out and your feet are to close you stand a fair chance of putting a hole in your leg/foot some place.

Practice on some stout wood before going up to high to the skinney whips.

Westies will keep you going if you have feet like mine.

Owl


----------



## totalbiscuit (Feb 15, 2009)

*Haix Boots*

Has anyone tried Haix boots?
They cost about $400 Aud for the Protector Pro.


----------



## Jumper (Feb 15, 2009)

Viberg has a new model on their website as well.


----------



## fishercat (Feb 15, 2009)

*you get what you pay for.*

if being miserable is worth saving a couple bucks,knock yourself out.i'd suggest the top brands,even though one may fit you better than another.i personally like the Hoffman's from Bailey's.you won't find a better deal than those.dual shank is awesome.no shank,you will be sorry.


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 15, 2009)

My Walmart boots are about 7-8 years old, and still very comfortable. I went from boot store to boot store, including Redwing, and I settled on the Walmarts.

I shopped for a week.

I've had Carolina's in the past, they were good too.


----------

